# Bayonet mounted on trench gun...



## Shovel Hook (Nov 12, 2006)

Is a devastating CQB weapon. Bayonets rarely see use outside Military training drills. They have been mounted on combat arms for centuries. But I think they really come into their own on a trench gun, moreso than on a battle rifle such as a M1A. Within 50 yards, such a setup provides probably the deadliest weapon to be had. A bayonet cannot replace a pistol as backup, but is far better than a combat knife in your hand, with skill and training. Today you can purchase the totally rugged Mossberg 590 SP (swap out the plastic for metal if it suits you, but should definately be done to the safety button), one of the great bargains in defensive weaponry. This of course accepts the older M-7 and current M-9 series of bayonets originally designed for the AR-15/M-16. Also available is the Norinco reproduction of the Winchester 97 Trench, featuring the key features of a trench gun- 20" barrel, a ventilated heat sheild, and, bayonet lug. This accepts IIRC the 1917 Enfield which is very long. Before Wilson picked up ScatterGun Tech., they had a Military Model which was a trench gun version of an 870 (can be seen in Natural Born Killers, otherwise have never seen a photo of it). All trench guns should have a tan leather military sling (the kind with parallel holes the entire length), it is just tradition and distinctive as the heat sheild.

I like to train with different weapons for fun, as a hobbymore than anything. Am thinking of getting a 590 instead of the Saiga I planned on for this reason. I think using a bayonet would get your case in a lot of hot water if used in a defensive situation (especially on a shotgun with a 9 round capacity), but I think it would be fun to develop skills with it anyway. It can be a spear or a polearm, but also has it's own unique methods, such as taught to US troops in basic. I have a Marines CQB manual, the one that is based on the LINE 'art' or system rather, and has a modicum of bayonet info, from strikes to team tactics. The butt stroke appears to be a big part of using a bayonet so you see this is a unique weapon to learn, an unloaded rifle or shotgun can still be quite effective.

Anyway, just something I was thinking about, don't think it gets much attention, even in combat in this day and age. But it is a very effective weapon and I plan to learn it, obsolete or not, wheter or not will ever use it for real. Anyone one else ever think about this, or maybe even do some drills with one occasionally?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2006)

The Japanese sport of Jukendo certainly focuses on this! I was reading earlier about a use of the bayonet in Iraq...to cut a cake!


----------



## Shovel Hook (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for that, I never heard of Jukendo before, that's awesome! They must take the stuff to another level...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2006)

I think it was based on spear techniques adapted to the bayonetted rifle.


----------

